# State game area camping?



## GoNorthMore

Can I camp in a Michigan state game area? What permits are needed, and where can I get them? Want to do this at a local river to test out my overnight gear for an upcoming kayak trip. 
Thanks.


----------



## Big Frank 25

Check 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-31657--,00.html


----------



## RGROSE

R 299.926 Game areas; unlawful acts.
Rule 26. In addition to the unlawful acts specified in R 299.922, 
on state-owned lands in a state game area, it is unlawful for a person 
or persons to do any of the following:
(a) To camp between May 15 and September 10, except in areas 
specifically designated for camping.


----------



## celticcurl

I know I'm reviving an old thread but I am currently searching this same topic and this thread came up.

SO... this means you CAN camp on state game areas now, Jan 19, 2017? 

I've seen some of those permits in bags hanging on trees in a state game area before and I see guys camping there during firearm deer season. BUT for some reason I'm thinking this may not be okay for me to do. I'm weary of the DNR and just a bit obsessive over the rules.

I've even printed off the permit but just haven't had the guts to do it.

Help this crazy old woman please!!!


----------



## Big Frank 25

celticcurl said:


> I know I'm reviving an old thread but I am currently searching this same topic and this thread came up.
> 
> SO... this means you CAN camp on state game areas now, Jan 19, 2017?
> 
> I've seen some of those permits in bags hanging on trees in a state game area before and I see guys camping there during firearm deer season. BUT for some reason I'm thinking this may not be okay for me to do. I'm weary of the DNR and just a bit obsessive over the rules.
> 
> I've even printed off the permit but just haven't had the guts to do it.
> 
> Help this crazy old woman please!!!



Which area are you looking at?


----------



## celticcurl

Dansville and Maple River

I'm finding more info, most of it is older stuff from guess where.... Michigan Sportsman 

Looks like dispersed is legal. I usually run into a DNR officer every year and wouldn't you know when I WANT to ask one a question I don't see them.

I'd hate to have to pick up the phone and call someone. That would be too easy. Well... maybe not, it IS the DNR I'm talking about so getting a straight answer may not happen right away.


----------

